# 2018 Table R302.1



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 16, 2017)

So it now clarifies rake instead of eaves for the gable end wall, but what about the gable vent in accordance with footnote b? 

Clarify the vent is permitted where openings are allowed within the FSD when the rake is of FRTW or 1-hr. rated construction on the underside?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you

Fire does not mean fire code 

Building code item??

Just like there is no “Fire” exit


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 17, 2017)

If there's a gable vent what good does do to have the rake of fire-resistance construction?


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> If there's a gable vent what good does do to have the rake of fire-resistance construction?
> 
> View attachment 2692




Ex calif person but

Rated vents are not also required??

https://www.brandguardvents.com/

http://www.guntermanufacturing.com/protect/


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 17, 2017)

Unprotected openings permitted includes the gable vent.


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 17, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Unprotected openings permitted includes the gable vent.


That clears things up. Thanks!


----------

